# How long does it take for a new Tivo HD to update software?



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

I just bought a Tivo HD to add to my two Series 2 Tivos. I activated it on 12/31, two days ago, and it still has not updated its system software. I have Time Warner coming first thing tomorrow to install the CableCards. Is there any way to force the software update? Its gone two overnight times and not done it... which is longer than the timeframe that I had thought it would take to update.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Go into settings and force a phone call. Repeat until the new software D/L. Reboot the unit, as long as you don't have anything scheduled to record. No reason to wait overnight.

I think the new software is D/L during the third phone call?


----------



## Ben_Jamin75 (Dec 18, 2003)

Force a connection

1st connection: Download cable providers
2nd connection: download 2 days of guide data
3rd connection: download 2 weeks of guide data
4th connection: download update
reboot
Service update installs.


----------



## berkshires (Feb 22, 2007)

When your status reads pending restart, restart the TiVo to start the install right away. It might take an hour, but my new one took like 20 min the other day.


----------



## Dssturbo1 (Feb 23, 2005)

what software is listed in the setting?
maybe it has current 11v software. if not just keep connecting as mentioned and you should get it soon.


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

I'll give that a try when I can kick my son off the Xbox360 he got for Christmas long enough to do it. There is no cable hooked up to the Tivo HD (only the ethernet cable to the internet), so nothing is scheduled to record. I will try to force a phone call a few times. I had tried restarting it and that didn't do anything.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

The HD I got from Amazon last week had V8.something on it. The sequence Ben_Jamin75 describes is exactly what happened and it updated right to 11.somethingelse.


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

Well I finally got it to update... but it still operates exactly like my Series 2 DVRs. I don't see Netflix anywhere... and YouTube doesn't work. I thought both of these were supposed to be working in Movies on Demand with the Tivo HD.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

You need to give it a day or two - eventually everything shows up in the menus. Netflix is in the "On Demand" menu alongside Amazon and Disney.


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks for the info... so eventually Netflix will show up, and eventually YouTube will work also? YouTube is on the menu, same as on my Series 2, but doesn't work. I just signed up for a trial on Netflix and hoped to give it a try with the family this weekend to evaluate. Do I have to link my Netflix and YouTube accounts with the Tivo anywhere ... or is that all done directly through the Tivo screens? I've spent a half hour scouring MyTivo and Google trying to figure out how to get this to work... sounds like I'm just being impatient.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

You have to link your Netflix account (the TiVo displays a code that you enter on a Netflix webpage via your PC) but you can just browse and watch YouTube without registering (although you can sign in to a YouTube account - I guess you can access bookmarked favorites or something).

Netflix is working well for me but it's a 2-step process - you browse on your PC to find titles to put into your Instant View queue, and then you select from the Instant View queue on the TiVo. I'd prefer to browse titles on the Tivo, a la Amazon. Your Netflix membership needs to be an "unlimited" level (not the 2-a-month plan) to view Netflix programs on the TiVo.


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

YouTube just started working and NetFlix is now on the menu. I need to look into the putting things in my instant view queue... don't see a way to do that in my initial look.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

At http://www.netflix.com/MemberHome, click the "Watch Instantly" tab. Mouse over the blue "Play" button for any title and you'll see another button titled "Add to Instant."

Most titles are not available to watch instantly, but there are enough to entertain for awhile.


----------



## NeitherSparky (Jan 3, 2008)

Be careful not to add any movies to your queue that are not Instant. Being a n00b the first one I added turned out to be a regular one and then I got an email saying it was in the mail...oops.  So now I've got a DVD on its way. The interesting thing is, I talked to a Netflix rep and she told me that if you have say the $8.99 account (1 movie at a time, unlimited) then not only can you view one movie at a time instantly but also you can have one physical disc out a time, simultaneously.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Yeah, $8.99 is the cheapest Netflix DVD account with streaming to a TiVo. I had the $4.99 2 DVDs per month plan but you can only stream to a PC with that, and only a couple of hours per month (2 or 4).

I didn't realize until yesterday that there's also a "Starz Play" streaming-only account for $7.99. Not all streaming titles are Starz Play - I wonder if this includes the ones that aren't?


----------



## convergent (Jan 4, 2007)

We got it setup finally... had to try an activation code twice... first one didn't work for some reason. Then we were able to watch "Flawless" with Demi Moore and Michael Caine. The quality was excellent and the controls for pause/ff/rewind were very quick and worked well ( a big change from the kludgey time warner cable box controls for VOD). As mentioned, the selection seems incredibly small for instant viewing. Are they continually adding to what is available? This is something I'd definitely subscribe to if they continue to add titles. But if this is all you get, then after a couple of months I'm sure we'd be wanting to drop it.


----------



## berkshires (Feb 22, 2007)

pdhenry said:


> The HD I got from Amazon last week had V8.something on it. The sequence Ben_Jamin75 describes is exactly what happened and it updated right to 11.somethingelse.





pdhenry said:


> You need to give it a day or two - eventually everything shows up in the menus. Netflix is in the "On Demand" menu alongside Amazon and Disney.


+1

It took Netflix about half a day to show up on the VOD menu after I got v11.

I guess these delays can be very confusing for people setting up new machines, and maybe uses a lot of CSR time.


----------



## Eve6MediaHQ (Oct 13, 2005)

berkshires said:


> +1
> 
> It took Netflix about half a day to show up on the VOD menu after I got v11.
> 
> I guess these delays can be very confusing for people setting up new machines, and maybe uses a lot of CSR time.


What would cause this delay in certain menu options appearing after the update to the latest software? Shouldn't another reboot cause them to appear? It seems so stupid...


----------



## Marat (Aug 22, 2004)

Wait a sec, i have to connect my new Tivo HD to a regular phone line jack to get the first updates?
I thought all i needed was a high speed connection (Ethernet)


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

Marat said:


> Wait a sec, i have to connect my new Tivo HD to a regular phone line jack to get the first updates?
> I thought all i needed was a high speed connection (Ethernet)


If you're configured to use ethernet that's what it will use. Where did you get the idea a phone connection was needed?


----------



## Phantom Gremlin (Jun 20, 2002)

Marat said:


> Wait a sec, i have to connect my new Tivo HD to a regular phone line jack to get the first updates?
> I thought all i needed was a high speed connection (Ethernet)


A TiVo HD will update itself without a phone line. I bought one earlier this year and it's now on version 11.0d and I have never connected it to a phone line.


----------



## Marat (Aug 22, 2004)

rocko said:


> If you're configured to use ethernet that's what it will use. Where did you get the idea a phone connection was needed?


I remember buying a Series 2 when it first came out and a phone line was needed to connect for the first time, then it used Ethernet from there on.
Also, someone else mentioned "phone line" above so that's reminded me of the good old days.
Thanks guys.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

The TiVo HD Overview, FAQ ..... sticky thread is a great resource that goes way beyond the manual. For example it covers everything in the first nine posts of this thread.


----------

